# Samick limb weight?



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

*Limb Weight*

I had a set of Masters that wieghed in 2lbs heavier than labeled @28". I was never sure if it was due to riser length or some other thing I'm not aware of that could cause a difference.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Samick limbs weigh 1-2# over marked. Samick weigh their limbs differently to most.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i had samick extremes shorts that were marked 36#...with the limb bolts all the way in on my 25" x-factors they weighed in at 45# of 2 very accurate scales...


----------



## IndyJim (Jul 25, 2009)

This is interesting, because I just ordered a set of 32# Samick Universal Carbons from LAS and asked them the exact same question. They said the limbs should be as marked. I don't know if LAS was considering any potential difference in measuring technique as mentioned above.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Samick website:


BURT: Does Samick rate their limbs at 27" (like W&W) or at 28" (lie Hoyt) draw length?!?


Dear Burt,

Thanks for visiting at our website
As we know, W&W and Hoyt rate their limbs at 26" 1/4 and we rate our limbs at 26".

The distance referred to would be the distance from the plunger. The AMO standard drawlength is to the plunger plus 1.75". This would leave the limbs being measured at 28" as marked on the limbs.

It seems to me that their weighing scales must be off though as 0.25" of difference between standards would normally be expected to amount to 0.5#.

It could be that Samick measures their limbs in their risers and the angle of the limb sockets is different to others...??? Or the weight adjustment range is wider and starts lower on Samick risers....???

Certainly my Samick Universal Carbons pull heavier than they are marked and not by 0.5#, I think they are 2# over expected as they feel only slightly weeker than limbs that are 4# heavier.


----------



## LoneBear (Feb 6, 2008)

I have two sets of Samick Universal Carbon/Wood longs one rated 30#@28" on a 25" and the other 34#@28" on a 25", both sets run 2# to 3# heavy when the limb bolts on my Hoyt Elans are set approximately midway.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

perhaps the best way to validate the weight of samick limbs would be to weigh them on a samick riser....???


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

I was told by a coach, and dont know if its true or just his way of explaining the weight differences, that Samick Mark their limbs as "will be not less than" xlbs with the limb bolts all the way out, Hoyt mark them as "you get whats marked" with the bolts half way in, and W&W mark them as somewhere inbetween.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

jmvargas said:


> perhaps the best way to validate the weight of samick limbs would be to weigh them on a samick riser....???[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yip, that should answer the question. Now all we need is a Samickophil.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Samick limbs weight the marked weight on samick risers. If they don't then they are wrongly marked, as are some limbs with every manufacturer every now and then.

Most other limbs weight 1-2lbs less on samick risers. Samick limbs weight that same 1-2lbs more in most other risers.

I've had samick limbs in two w&w, merlin and hoyt riser, and w&w, hoyt, border and samick limbs in samick risers. Now shoot winex in ultra.

Now, for some reason, weighing limbs in older hoyt models, like radian seems to give fairly similar readings in poundages as with samick risers. At least in those couple of tries I've had.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

there will always be some differences--however minute--in the limb pocket geometry/dimensions between manufacturers of ILF components...

if i were the manufacturer of both ILF risers and limbs i will only guarrantee the marked weights of my limbs on "my" risers...

we have been lucky so far in being able to mix and match with relatively nil effects on performance but we should also be aware that there may be differences from time to time and we will just have to live with it---unless you want to go the 100% matching route..


----------



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

I am planning to order Samick Limbs this week. Since my coaches had recommended going up to 34# Long limbs I guess I should order 32#?
My riser is a Hoyt Eclipse 25"


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

wouldn't it be great if we can have limbs made and guarranteed to match and optimally perform with our particular riser without it having to be made by the same riser manufacturer?.....just wishfully thinking here...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Kungur said:


> I am planning to order Samick Limbs this week. Since my coaches had recommended going up to 34# Long limbs I guess I should order 32#?
> My riser is a Hoyt Eclipse 25"


There is no way to know for sure, unless you order identical limbs to your previous ones in the same riser, and even then they may be off by a pound or so.

But generally, yes.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

jmvargas said:


> wouldn't it be great if we can have limbs made and guarranteed to match and optimally perform with our particular riser without it having to be made by the same riser manufacturer?.....just wishfully thinking here...


............Borders?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Zal, that answers a long standing question for me.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Greysides said:


> ............Borders?


......or morrison? or belcher?....

.......just think about it...send them your riser or maybe they have the same model in stock and specify exactly what you want the limbs to do with YOUR riser and viola!!....

but yes--borders will probably be the best bet for something like that right now....at least until they start making their own ILF risers...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> ......or morrison? or belcher?....
> 
> .......just think about it...send them your riser or maybe they have the same model in stock and specify exactly what you want the limbs to do with YOUR riser and viola!!....
> 
> but yes--borders will probably be the best bet for something like that right now....at least until they start making their own ILF risers...


..........Rob K., at Lancaster, has offered to do pretty much this same thing for Me, but on His riser, when I inquired about a set of the Trad Tech BlackMax limbs....These limbs are offered in 5# weight increments, and I told Him that I wanted something around 42# at my draw length....Rob told me that he would fit some limbs on a riser like mine, and set the pre-load, and brace height, etc..etc.., to be sure that I got the weight that I want...I consider that to be Top-Shelf service, and when I order new limbs, Rob at Lancaster will getting my business...Just wanted to give Props to Rob K., and Lancaster in this regard...Take Care....Harperman


----------



## pgp (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got three pairs of Samick limbs and the Samick Masters riser ( what can I say, I'm quite a samick affectionado!) In any case, all three are heavier than the Hoyt G3 and CX900 I previously owned and used on that same Master riser. One pair of Master limbs and one pair of Extreme are 2 lbs heavier, another pair of Extreme is 1 lb heavier. AND get this, all three Samick pairs are marked 38 lbs while both Hoyt pairs of limbs were marked 40 lbs! So from my own experience I would say your coming limbs should be a bit on the heavy side ( I would guess Samick limbs are set about the same throughout the Samick price range as well)


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

harperman...great news about the LAS service...are there any additional costs involved?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> harperman...great news about the LAS service...are there any additional costs involved?


.......Nope, not that was mentioned, anyway.....I'm not a FITA shooter, mostly 3-D, hunt a bit every now and then, and back yard shooting, so I was interested in the TradTech (Samick) Black Max carbon limbs that Lancaster sells, that come in 5 pound weight increments, and the weight is rated on a 17" Titan hunting riser.....So, Rob offered to set up a Bernardini riser like mine, with a set of limbs, to make sure that I would get the desired weight that I need....Maybe not relevant to a FITA shooter, becuase the "Normal" ILF limbs are weight marked for a 23"/25" riser.. but for a fella like me, the TradTech Black Max limbs look like a real good limb choice.....Just made the post to give Props to Rob K., and Lancaster Archery's commitment to Customer Service....I have a set of the Black Max wood/glass limbs, and they are very well made for the price, and in checking them per Sid's method for stability, they seem very stiff at the tips, compared to a couple other sets of limbs that I have, all mounted on the same riser....Arrow speed??.I havent checked them yet...Probably not slow, but at 30-35 yards, I'm not sure that a 10 f.p.s. loss of a wood/glass limb VS. a Wood/Carbon limb will matter much....Take Care.......Harperman


----------

